# Chloes labour and kitten thread



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay, I figured I would start a new thread as the other one was kinda asking if she was pregnant. Now that we have confirmed that I started this one.

Chloe has not had them yet. I have had her locked in the bathroom 24/7 for the last two days. I have not noticed anymore discharge and she is still producing milk. I swore last night while petting her belly I felt something move..LOL. Cute and creepy all in one. I think she has soft poop and sometimes a normal poop. Shes eating today although not as much as she normally does.

Ugh, I hope these kittens hurry up already I wanna cuddle them 

So, when shes delivering should she be watched? When do I need to assist the kittens?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are two pics I grabbed a few minutes ago


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Aw, she's so cute! I hope everything goes well. I had been reading through on the other thread. She looks like she's claimed the kitten box; that's great!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, tho she will only go in the box if shes locked in the bathroom. If the door is open she will jump the gate and go hide.

A couple of questions. Before labour does their water break like ours does? Will she scream and cry while having them? (not that I care but I would rather be prepared them wake up having a heart attack lol)


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

She's a pretty kitty. I hope everything goes alright, I too have been reading and following closely. I'm not sure on the noises, I've never heard of them like full out howl like they would if you were giving them their first bath. Lol.
But I'm sure she might make lil grunts maybe.


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

The only time I ever saw kittens being born was when I was a kid (like 10 years old or so), so I really can't remember. I don't remember the momma being noisy at all. I do remember one of the kittens started coming out backwards, and she needed help with the birth, so I'd definitely be there for it if you can. I'd also keep her confined to the bathroom, because we also had a momma cat at the time (our unspayed females had gotten out at the same time), who had kittens ALL OVER THE HOUSE. I remember getting home from school and finding them scattered around the house. It was her first/only litter, and she was not a natural... We got them both spayed after that.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

This is the information age! 

Bunch of videos on the net of kittens being born. Watched a few, and appears to be a messy, but quiet affair.

Kinda makes me glad I'm a dude.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I just watched some videos. Needless to say I want my tubes tied now.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

The mama cat will know what to do naturally but if this is her first litter and if she's attached to you she most likely will want you there with her the whole time. When Khaleigh was in labor last month she needed me there the whole entire time, if I tried to leave the room she would follow me with her baby halfway out! I had to cut 2 of the kittens umbilical cords for her and assist her in cleaning them and then positioning them to find her nipple. After that, maternal instinct kicked in and her babies are now 5 weeks old! It differs for each cat on how vocal they are but both Khaleigh and Mama were pretty quiet except when it came to the final pushes they would let out a howl. As far as the messiness, you're going to need plenty of towels handy! The ones she will be laying on will be covered with blood and all that good stuff, so you're going to have to switch them and then give it a day or two and the towels will get pretty dirty again with poop and pee and other good stuff. For the most part it's an easy process that the mama should instinctively know what to do, but it also depends on how attached and needy she is to you. Good luck!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Will mom still use her own litter box or will she pee/poop in the nesting box? I know she will clean the kittens herself in that region..She is due tonight as I calculated from the day I brought her home, she was out for 4-5 days, so will she go into labour tonight or is it different for each cat?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, momcat will use her litter box and will not mess her kittening box. Most torties make _excellent_ momcats. 
It's best not to intervene during the process, just be there and observe. Best of all stay relaxed and calm, but do have a carrier ready to go in an emergency (take any kittens born with her). 
If she doesn't chew off the umbilical cord, it's best to tear it with your fingernails in a sawing motion than to cut it as it may continue to bleed--leave 1" of cord; it will dry up and fall in within a week. 
Breech presentations are not uncommon, and usually don't present a problem but may require a more contractions to expel them. Occasionally one might get stuck, wrap a cloth around portion of kitten and very gently try to wiggle it out----it you can't budge it, best to take her to a vet. 
Most kittens are born within a 3-4 hr. period, but some can come fast one after another, and sometimes one can be born the next day. 
Momcat usually settles to nurse them when she's finished. 
Labor is different for each queen---some start urgent meowing just before delivery, some pant, some are silent during the pushing/contraction phase, others may grunt, some may even scream out in pain when kitten is born. 

Just speak to her softly and encouraging; most don't like to be petted during contractions. 
Good luck, hope everything goes tickety-boom.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My posting time ran out to add some additional info.

I would use several sections of newspapers as liner in the box, rather than a blanket or towel. These are easily removed after all the mess of fluids is finished. Then put in fresh newspapers. Sometimes blankets get bunched up, and a kitten can get squashed by momcat lying on it and not realizing it's a kitten. I wouldn't put in a blanket until kittens are in their second week.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well hopefully nothing goes wrong because I dont have the money. I will be saving it up while the kittens grow to get them fixed. 

I have a blanket in there now only because I do not get the paper in the mail as I dont pay for it lol. Once they are gross and dirty I will take them and wash them and put down a door mat thats clean a just purchased. So they have something soft but not something that can bunch up. 

Shes due tonight, will she have them tonight? Or could she have then in a day or so?


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

I wouldn't use newspapers because the ink can bleed from all of the wetness that will be caused and you certainly don't want the kittens covered in ink, also the newspapers will stick to the box and create more of a mess. I would just stick to towels or sheets. I have always used two different sheets one on top of another and always folded the corners inside so that it's neatly folded and made, and then I put either one or two towels on top of that, I've never had problems with using towels or blankets, just make sure the blanket isn't just in there loosely but rather tucked in. It differs for each cat but more than likely she should have them at the 9 week point, the time is where it differs. Mama went into labor at midnight and this time at 8pm, it just differs so keep an eye on her. When she starts pacing a lot and acting nervous, laying down and moving, licking her "area", and crying then you know the time will come. The first kitten will always take the longest to come out, so just be patient with her. Yes, the mama cat will use her own litterbox, but the majority of her time will be spent in the box with her kittens. Don't wash the kittens yourself, the mama cat will take care of everything. You can't wash kittens at such a young age because they can't regulate their own body temperature at this time and can get hyperthermia which can lead to death. I hope all goes smoothly! Feel free to message me if you have any other questions/concerns!


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

When the farm cats were not fixed, and therefore having kittens, the queens much prefered straw over anything else to use for nesting. Blankets, towels, etc where never appreciated by them. But, when I think about it, straw is a very good choice to use as bedding. It holds heat very well, is absorbant, and tiny kitten claws can't get stuck in it. Plus, for the human, it is very cheap to get

Typically, at least with the barn cats, they don't make much noise when they are having their kittens. They don't want to alert any preditors of what is going on. The queens also will eat the afterbirth as a source of nourishment, as well as to not draw attention to the nest because it smells like blood otherwise. Most of the time, they will stay in with their newborn kittens 24/7 for the first couple of days and slowly increase the time they will be away.

Cats don't neccesarily have kittens on their duedate, it can be a few days before or after. The kittens will come when they are ready


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

@furryfriends251, the straw is a very good idea actually! Easy clean up, and just like you said holds heat and little kitten claws can't get stuck in it! There should be one placenta for each kitten that is born, it will either come right after each kitten or at the end. It's basically a bloody sac. The queen will eat it just like furryfriends251 said for nourishment. If she has a litter of 5 kittens you might not want to let her eat every single placenta just because too much will cause her to be sick and have diarrhea. Don't be alarmed when the queen doesn't want to touch the placenta either, some want to eat it and others don't. Mama ate it like it was candy, and Khaleigh tried her best but just couldn't handle it. Just like with humans every cat is different even in their birthing process.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

When I feed my dog his raw liver tm night for his dinner, I will not be able to help but to think about eating placenta....at least the cat will eat it, hopefully..


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

She still hasnt had them. Shes super super affectionate and tries to dart out of the bathroom when I open the door. Shes still eating etc. She would be 66 days along right now if she bred the last day she was out. Ugh, why cant they just come, I can feel them moving around. I dabbed a kleenix on her female bit and there was a tiny tinge of brown to it. Not loads came out.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

There will be some days that both you and her wish that you could just put them back inside of her for the day. Enjoy the peace while it lasts!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

furryfriends251 said:


> There will be some days that both you and her wish that you could just put them back inside of her for the day. Enjoy the peace while it lasts!


LOL Thanks!, Maybe I will take your advice and go crack open another Beer


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I notice the hair is lose around her nipples and vulva, if I wanted to I am sure I could pluck it with no issues..noticed that while running the flea comb over her. I found no fleas and no flea dirt.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

furryfriends251 said:


> There will be some days that both you and her wish that you could just put them back inside of her for the day. Enjoy the peace while it lasts!


Haha! Isn't that the truth.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay just an update..I think shes starting to nest..this is what her sheets looked like after checking on her a few minutes ago. Shes also meowing lots trying to get out of the bathroom.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, I can't wait for the little ones to come & see their pictures!!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I took her temp three times in the last 24 hours. I use the under arm method cause I only have on thermometer and I happen to use it in my mouth. Anyway her temp read 99.3 the first time then 99.7 the second time taken within an hour of each other. Just to give you an idea of accuracy. Then just now it was down to 99.1.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds like she's close..... [crossed fingers] for an easy birthing and healthy kitties.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

you know, if you let that cat out of the bathroom, she will probably relax and have her kittens. the longer she waits to have them, the bigger they will be and the harder it will be for her. Why are you locking her up??


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

mimitabby said:


> you know, if you let that cat out of the bathroom, she will probably relax and have her kittens. the longer she waits to have them, the bigger they will be and the harder it will be for her. Why are you locking her up??


As mentioned in the earlier thread, there are holes in the apartment walls and she is afraid that Momma cat will decide to have her kittens in the wall.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I am sure I could try to let her out and somehow block them off. If she has them behind something I could easily move it. I have noticed when she is out she tries to hide in the closet. I *could* clean it out for her. BUT, after she has them I have to put her in the bathroom only because I cannot crate my dog up 24/7 and cannot risk her moving them in those holes. Right now I think shes too fat to jump to get to the one, but once she has them, she will be able to.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Try blocking the holes off with a sheet (or cardboard) and a staple gun. It will put extra holes in the wall (tiny though) but it sounds like that section of wall will have to be replaced anyway. 

Is there any way to give her free reign in only part of your place? Like a bedroom and bathroom? I think it would be best to keep her away from the dogs for the time being. 

If you can't do this, I would place a bunch of different nesting materials in the bathroom with her so she can make herself comfortable. It looks from the pictures that you have one towel and a blanket in there. She may want to fluff up the nest.

Of course, the idea of letting her choose her birthing den and then moving her and the kittens back into the bathroom is always a valid option.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are the pics of her new area










I Put down newly purchased mats to keep the cold from coming up from the tile









I couldnt set it up fast enough apparently









I got two heavy totes in front of the door so the dog cannot push it open and a shoe to keep the door from shutting completly.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like she is happier there Good luck with the grand-kittens!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Only problem now is shes not in it....ugh. She wont leave me alone shes so loving and purring like a motor.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Update- shes gone into labor, her water broke..yay


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe she wants you to sit with her?

The breeder I got the Beautiful Bengal Boys from had one of her queens decide she wanted to birth the kittens in her LAP! She moved the cat to the side onto a towel and got up to get a drink, the cat followed her dropping a baby right there on the kitchen floor. Don't worry, the kitten was ok!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a cat years ago who was also pregnant. I made her a nesting box and placed it next to my bed on the floor in a cozy corner. In the middle of the night she climbed up in bed with me. When I woke up in the morning because I felt something wet under me, there was momma with all her babies next to me and fluids all over my bed. It was very sweet although messy.

If she's a sweet 'momma's girl', she will most likely need you close to her to get her through it.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

squeekers said:


> Update- shes gone into labor, her water broke..yay


I hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

One kitten so far


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

once she figures out what her kittens are, she'll probably give you some space!
congrats


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Shes only had one tho, and its been like 30 minutes. Shes curled up in a ball nursing this one, but her belly still feels hard...


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Oooh, how exciting!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay for kitties! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Its been almost an hour and only one kitten has arrived. I felt around and there is at least one more I can feel moving.


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

I hope everything goes okay! It sound exciting!


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Midnight, one of the previous farm cats, had three kittens one day and had the fourth kitten 24 hours later. 

From Labor and Delivery in Felines: Breeding Tips for Healthy Kittens from HDW Enterprises and Foothill Felines Bengals.

*T**he queen may deliver her kittens at approximately 15 minute intervals, or go four or more hours between kittens. (Our record here at Foothill Felines is **36 hours**!! And all kittens were just fine!!) As long as the queen seems comfortable - don't panic. An extended period of hard, unproductive labor with her straining and pushing is worth panicking about. If the mother does go a long time between deliveries, put one kitten at a time in for awhile for her to wash and nurse if she is willing. Sometimes the action of the kitten nursing will help her uterus contract and even facilitate the next litter-mate to be born. Professional assistance should be sought if any of the following occur: 1) Twenty minutes of intense labor occurs without a kitten being delivered; 2) Ten minutes of intense labor occurs when a portion of a kitten or a fluid-filled bubble is visible in the birth canal; 3) The mother experiences sudden depression or marked lethargy; 4) The mother's body temperature exceeds 103ºF (39.4ºC) (via a rectal thermometer); 5) Fresh blood discharges from the queen's vagina for more than 10 minutes. *


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Shes had one more. I was right beside her snapping pics when she had it. Placenta Dinner anyone? So nasty lol. She didnt mind me taking pics, in fact she was purring the whole time.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

How many????


----------

